# Butterflies



## romanr74 (Aug 6, 2012)

Used my brand new EOS 5D Mark III (love it) for the first time with the Macro EF 100mm f/2.8L IS (love it too). Butterflies shot at 500, 800 and 3200 ISO, handheld. Postedit using LR4.


----------



## lopicma (Aug 6, 2012)

I took these with 50-250mm Canon lens. I gave up on macro because the subject get spooked too easily.












I have bunch more "bug shots" at: 
https://picasaweb.google.com/118123760856646560072/LakeHuronVacationBugStudy#


----------



## TiCobra (Aug 6, 2012)

Took these with my new 1 DX with 70-200.


----------



## Sparadrap (Aug 7, 2012)

First time posting. Apologies for any glitches...

Shot with 5DmkIII and 70-200 2.8 II or 100 2.8 macro.

David


----------



## nightbreath (Aug 7, 2012)




----------



## Wideopen (Aug 7, 2012)

Awesome shots from all!


----------



## Q8-MC (Sep 5, 2012)

beautiful shots


----------



## verysimplejason (Sep 5, 2012)

Here are mine.


----------



## caMARYnon (Oct 6, 2012)

An ugly one
70-200 f4 at 100mm


----------



## adhocphotographer (Oct 9, 2012)

450D with reversed nifty-fifty (think i win the cheap kit award!)


----------



## DJL329 (Oct 9, 2012)

nightbreath said:


>



Nice color and composition. Was this a planned shoot?


----------



## nightbreath (Oct 9, 2012)

DJL329 said:


> Nice color and composition. Was this a planned shoot?


No, it wasn't  I was lucky to catch the moment when my wife was showing a butterfly on her hand and in the same time to compose the forground and the background fontain ;D


----------



## BellusPhoto (Jul 26, 2013)

Fun with butterflies.


----------



## wsgroves (Jul 27, 2013)

Nice pictures guys. My macro skills suck.


----------



## CanonGrunt (Jul 27, 2013)

I bit too much saturation of color and stuff. Shot with the 100L Macro... I'll try to find the original image. My Cousin went photoshop crazy with my pics... Oh, and it is a moth as well...


----------



## lion rock (Jul 27, 2013)

To all of you who posted butterflies photos, hats off to all of you. It is not easy as the butterflies are usually very easily frightened off.
I found one that was not living and I took it home and took a photo of the bright colors of its wings using 3 extension tubes and Canon 100L-f/2.8 IS.

(edit) photo is full size no post or cropping.


----------

